# Using WAMP: Editing file permissions on Windows



## x1mpr0x

Hello! I have set up WAMP Server 2 properly and everything. My website is running nicely, I just need the "CHMODs" for one file to be 777. As I don't have a *nix OS, I can't do it that easily. I tried getting BabyFTP and setting up an FTP server on my computer and then running connecting via FlashFXP to edit CHMODs but I get "502 command not implemented".


I can do the windows "cacls" command in cmd, the file I'm tryin to chmod to 777 is called "information.txt"

"cacls information.txt" gives me:

BUILTIN\Administrators:F
NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:F
XEN0VA\xen0va: F
BUILTIN\Users:R


So I did "cacls information.txt /P Everyone:F"

Does that give equal permissions as CHMOD 777? I don't know how to use the cacls command, is there something else I should do? What can I do? Please help!


----------



## Motoxrdude

You can change the permissions within windows GUI, you don't need to do it from windows command prompt.


----------



## x1mpr0x

Ah, okey, Had to go to Tools > Folder Options > View and Uncheck "Use simple file sharing" so now I have a security tab.


Administrators, Everyone, System, and Xen0va now have Full Control/ Modify/ Read + Execute/ Read/ Write Permissions!

Is this equivalent to CHMOD 777?


----------

